# My Dots! They're Back! Thank You!!!:D



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Thanks for returning the "I Posted Here!" Dots!!

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

jmoak said:


> Thanks for returning the "I Posted Here!" Dots!!
> 
> Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!


+ infinity. 

I was lost without my dots.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Our pleasure! I love the excitement here.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Dot


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Thank goodness for the dots!


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Dots rule!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Ditto on da dots.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, dots!


----------



## faerie (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh, I missed my dots!! Between that and Tivo man, I feel more at home now =)

Thanks for bringing them both back!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't realize how much I missed the dots until they were gone and my getting-older eyes couldn't see the arrow as clearly. :up:


----------

